# left rear door ajar notice



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The sensor is part of the door latch itself.....yours has failed and replacement is the only route.

All manufacturers have used this design for, I'm guessing, about the last 5 years.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi cobairbob,

I’m sorry to hear of this concern with the left rear door of your Cruze. I will be glad to take a further look into this concern for you. Please send us a private message referencing this thread if any further assistance is needed. Thank you.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I never could convince my Montana that a door wasn't "a jar".


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 17, 2012)

obermd said:


> I never could convince my Montana that a door wasn't "a jar".


guess it would not bother so much but the inside lights stay on and a chirping or dinging once in awhile drive the wife nuts. i understand i'm about to get a recall for the front axle ours is a 2013 ltz/rs is that correct as far as you know if so i will have it all done at the same time. thanks obermd


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

corvairbob said:


> guess it would not bother so much but the inside lights stay on and a chirping or dinging once in awhile drive the wife nuts. i understand i'm about to get a recall for the front axle ours is a 2013 ltz/rs is that correct as far as you know if so i will have it all done at the same time. thanks obermd


Yep......forthcoming recall.
A letter is forthcoming.

Your dealer must first inspect the right drive axle.....seems there were two suppliers and there is no tracking method of whos part went on what car.
The dealer is looking for a machining line and specific paint color strip on axles that are not affected.
Because of the mixed components, the dealers are ordering replacement axles, at this time, on a case by case, vin# basis.

This means, if you have the substandard axle, you likely will be making two trips.....one for inspection, one for replacement.

The dealer I call my own found 22 out of 50 new units had the substandard axle and the cars cannot be sold till the component is replaced.

So, there is fair chance this recall is going to be a bit of a circle jerk for the owners and dealers alike.

Rob


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 17, 2012)

i would expect they inspect it to make sure and your correct a couple of trips. but what you going to do. i have to get the car in for the door issue anyway so they can check it then and if it is bad get the part and call me back. part of the new car experience don't you know. thanks


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Robby said:


> The dealer I call my own found 22 out of 50 new units had the substandard axle and the cars cannot be sold till the component is replaced.
> 
> So, there is fair chance this recall is going to be a bit of a circle jerk for the owners and dealers alike.
> 
> Rob


My dealership got lucky - no defective axles on the lot. I agree this will be a major headache for everyone. Hopefully GM will be getting the replacement axles to their regional distribution centers so the delay in getting the axle once a car is identified can be reduced to a day or two.


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 17, 2012)

i just made the appointment for next friday for the left rear door and the front axle inspection. so now to see if i got luck on the axle or not. also the door issue, my guess is either a defective sensor as mentioned earlier or an adjustment if one can be made. will let you know how those turn out. also while i'm there i will ask about the cobalt ign. switch when i'm there, maybe they will be civil about the response! thanks.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

corvairbob said:


> i just made the appointment for next friday for the left rear door and the front axle inspection. so now to see if i got luck on the axle or not. also the door issue, my guess is either a defective sensor as mentioned earlier or an adjustment if one can be made. will let you know how those turn out. also while i'm there i will ask about the cobalt ign. switch when i'm there, maybe they will be civil about the response! thanks.


Hello corvairbob,

Please keep us updated on the outcome of the appointment, and let us know if you need any further assistance with your concern. Looking forward to hearing from you soon!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Macro (Nov 22, 2017)

Sorry if this is the wrong time or thread but...

my driver’s door window won’t open or close and the driver’s door ajar light doesn’t turn on even if the door is open and the beeping for when it is open doesn’t sound.

What should I do to fix this?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Model/Year/Trim would be helpful for diagnosis.

If this is a Gen 1 Cruze, check battery condition. Also have you had the Negative Battery Cable replaced?

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


----------

